# Exciting new development for the GTROC. Watch this video!



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Link to Video:

2014 GTROC Sprint Series Promo - YouTube


Hopefully the video will have given you an idea of an exciting new series for 2014.
I recently had a meeting with Darin Frow of the Mitsubishi Lancer Register, they have been running a very successful Sprint Series for the last seven years, during this time a few GTRs have entered in the Guest class however GTROC and Darin would like to set up a proper series for the GTROC. The Evo series will continue but if we can get enough people interested Darin will run a second day at the same venue for GTROC members. You could also do the previous day in the guest class if you wished. Hire of circuits is very expensive so it is likely the second day will also feature entries from a Porsche club, I am sure there will be some healthy competition between the GTROC and the Porsche owners!
Currently we are looking at three circuits, these will probably be Snetterton, Blyton and Castle Combe, the other circuits on the one day events are likely to be Oulton, Kames, Hethel and Teeside. Entry fees are going to be around £130 per meeting and Iain Litchfield has kindly agreed to sponsor the series with some trophies for each round and an end of season award. He will also have a Litchfield technical support team at each round.
I have discussed with both Iain and Roger a class structure, it was felt that the R35s should have a Stage 4 plus downpipe limit to try and keep costs down and road tyres only to be used, no super sticky sprint slicks. The Skylines should be capped at 600 Flywheel BHP.
If you would be interested in getting involved in this next year please add your names to a list below, obviously this will only run if we can get enough entries to cover the cost of hiring the circuit for a second day.


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

I would be very interested in this!


----------



## ross w (Sep 24, 2013)

Having been involved with the MLR sprints for years, it would be great to see the GTR series take off. 
Whilst most people are a bit worried about how they will fare in competition (normally because of bruised egos ) I dont know anyone who hasnt been hooked after giving it a go. Pannels for the GTR are a bit more expensive than an Evo haha! But accidents are very rare and you an normally get full insurance through Pace Ward.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Now that look fun


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Sounds great.

Count me in, fair way too travel but defo be worth it.


I new I kept my insurance with Pace ward for a reason lol


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Great to chat with you Barry and really pleased this is moving forward  I have spoken to Darin a few times about it and think its a great way for owners to ease themselves into competition.

We look forward to supporting the series 

Regards

Iain


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Litchfield said:


> Great to chat with you Barry and really pleased this is moving forward  I have spoken to Darin a few times about it and think its a great way for owners to ease themselves into competition.
> 
> We look forward to supporting the series
> 
> ...


Think this has answered my any more power question if it's capped to stage 4.

Cooling and seats it is then


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Ja5on said:


> Think this has answered my any more power question if it's capped to stage 4.
> 
> Cooling and seats it is then


Jason, for the sprints standard gearbox cooling will be fine as you are only on track for a relatively short period of time in one go.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

barry P. said:


> Jason, for the sprints standard gearbox cooling will be fine as you are only on track for a relatively short period of time in one go.


Was getting 100c on engine and trans temps at the last sprint. I know it's a god bit under the " start to worry" limit still didn't like seeing triple figures. Hahaha.

Some new seats then ;-) or maybe litchfield suspension......


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd be interested ...


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Interest for the GTROC/Litchfield Sprint Series 2014

1.ben15476
2.goldgtr35 ?
3.Ja5on
4.BND


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

This is very interesting, I was thinking about sprints& hill climbs a couple of months ago, but thought you needed to go through the steps to get a race licence.

Would this be the case here? Or as its a closed event/series, rules are different?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Tin said:


> This is very interesting, I was thinking about sprints& hill climbs a couple of months ago, but thought you needed to go through the steps to get a race licence.
> 
> Would this be the case here? Or as its a closed event/series, rules are different?


No special licence needed, just a road licence.


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Interest for the GTROC/Litchfield Sprint Series 2014

1.ben15476
2.goldgtr35 ?
3.Ja5on
4.BND
5.manjit


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

Well I will be competing


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Interested list.
1.ben15476
2.goldgtr35 (?)
3.Ja5on
4.BND
5.Tin (?)
6.manjit
7. [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

I think Flynn will do this again too, and if Lawsy buys another he will too.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Flynn will have to join GTROC  and I think Shane is getting a hard on over CSLs again. :chuckle:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

What are the noise limits for these circuits likely to be?

Also what kit is needed? I assume just a helmet and towing eye?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

barry P. said:


> Flynn will have to join GTROC  and I think Shane is getting a hard on over CSLs again. :chuckle:


Ill join Barry.........if they'll have me of course :chuckle:

Have done two seasons of the MLRSS in the GTR already. Great fun, and very well ran. Some seriously quick cars compete

Put a deposit on a forged GTR today, so I'll be ready for yers









Edit: Just watched the vid. Not seen many vids of me at the sprints :thumbsup: Where did you get them from?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

SamboGrove said:


> What are the noise limits for these circuits likely to be?
> 
> Also what kit is needed? I assume just a helmet and towing eye?


They vary but last seasons MLRSS was mostly 105db

All I needed this year was a helmet, fire extinguisher and towing eye..................... Also a place to put the trophy at the end of the day


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Ill join Barry.........if they'll have me of course :chuckle:
> 
> Have done two seasons of the MLRSS in the GTR already. Great fun, and very well ran. Some seriously quick cars compete
> 
> ...


There's always somebody watching you Flynn! Darin made the video from the guy who was at the circuits, he asked him to put together some clips showing the GTRs in action. What's the details on the new car?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Updated list.
1.ben15476
2.goldgtr35
3.Ja5on
4.BND
5.Tin
6.manjit
[email protected]
8.Flynn
9.Steve
10.nozza1
11.CT17


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

barry P. said:


> There's always somebody watching you Flynn! Darin made the video from the guy who was at the circuits, he asked him to put together some clips showing the GTRs in action. What's the details on the new car?


Good stuff. 

All being well Im picking the car up Thursday after Iain has put it through the workshop. I didnt know about the GTR sprints until Iain mentioned it, as I was just going to go ahead with the usual MLR sprints next year anyway. 

The car has a Litchfield forged engine and turbos. I think its running around 750 hp by the sounds of it.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/212529-700-bhp-2009-black-edition-gtr-only-14k-miles-43k.html

Ill get some suspension for it and get the gearbox sorted over the winter. Should make a good sprint car. Stock spool, and I wont have to watch the torque figures with it being forged. 

Well up for this


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Some might call that cheating mate if everybody else is capped at stage IV!


----------



## JasonNT (May 17, 2012)

I'd be interested, if its open to novices.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I think Flynn will do this again too, and if Lawsy buys another he will too.


I think George will be up for this as well (Judley, GTaaaaaarrrrrr!)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah I think will make a good series especially with a good few of us knowing how it goes.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

SamboGrove said:


> Some might call that cheating mate if everybody else is capped at stage IV!


You do what you've got to do 

Having a forged engine isn't a benefit on its own. The turbos however are, but they are still stock framed 

Im sure barry will be making it fair for all competing


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Would there maybe be two classes?
Standard turbo class and aftermarket turbo class.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ja5on said:


> Would there maybe be two classes?
> Standard turbo class and aftermarket turbo class.


Then you'll have to split out the oldies as they need a turbo swap to get closer to a stock R35.

Maybe a bhp figure around a stage 4 for one class and over that?
So

>620bhp.
<620bhp

Keep is as simple as possible.

I favour less classes and more cars per class at it breeds a bit of fun and competition.
Having numerous classes could mean only a few cars in some for some events.

I doubt my R32 with a fair amount of work and a turbo swap will be quicker than a stock R35.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Ja5on said:


> Would there maybe be two classes?
> Standard turbo class and aftermarket turbo class.


Yeah. Girls and boys classes :chuckle:


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> Yeah. Girls and boys classes :chuckle:


Haha saw u on iracing last night.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Ja5on said:


> Haha saw u on iracing last night.


Still havent set up properly. Will do it now  I log on automatically when I turn on my PC.

Drop me a pm next time you are going on. We'll have a few laps of Laguna Seca in the mazda


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Fantastic news

Would love to do this although I'd only be able to do Snetterton and wouldn't be able to commit until the month before but if I'm free and have a working car I'll be there 

Good work Barry!!! :bowdown1:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

CT17 said:


> I doubt my R32 with a fair amount of work and a turbo swap will be quicker than a stock R35.


I don't 

Goose did a 52.8 at brands on sun (apparently).. With new federal RS-r's

Then broke the transmission


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

CT17 said:


> Then you'll have to split out the oldies as they need a turbo swap to get closer to a stock R35.
> 
> Maybe a bhp figure around a stage 4 for one class and over that?
> So
> ...


ahhh yeh. Hmmm be a tricky one to get right


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Hmm. My Stage 4 with downpipes was 628bhp. 
Is it best to just blanket Stage 4 + DP rather than just state a bhp figure, as it's subjective to a dyno.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Johnny G said:


> Hmm. My Stage 4 with downpipes was 628bhp.
> Is it best to just blanket Stage 4 + DP rather than just state a bhp figure, as it's subjective to a dyno.


If you want to make it really easy, just do manuals and self drivers.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

CT17 said:


> If you want to make it really easy, just do manuals and self drivers.


Or just run around? (I'm buggered no matter what way  )


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Johnny G said:


> Hmm. My Stage 4 with downpipes was 628bhp.
> Is it best to just blanket Stage 4 + DP rather than just state a bhp figure, as it's subjective to a dyno.


Agreed


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

It's starting already :chuckle:

You're getting ahead of yourselves fellas, I'm sure the powers that be have it all in hand.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> It's starting already :chuckle:
> 
> You're getting ahead of yourselves fellas, I'm sure the powers that be have it all in hand.


hahahah.


I'm looking forward to it already, hopefully everything get sorted.

Just need to pick my new seats.....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I'd definitely be up for a few rounds if there is a class for non-standard turbo R35s.

I did an MLR sprint at Combe a few years ago and it was fantastic fun.


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

Count me in.

I did most rounds of the javelin toyota sprint series class x for non toyotas last year. Sprinting is great fun. Will be good to have some competition. To go quick in the gtr on a sprint it's all about brakes and suspension so I wouldn't get hung up on power. The less class's the better, overall, 35's and skylines..


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Guys can you cut and paste the list and add your names. Thanks.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

1.ben15476
2.goldgtr35
3.Ja5on
4.BND
5.Tin
6.manjit
[email protected]
8.Flynn
9.Steve
10.nozza1
11.CT17
12.MattGTR750


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

1.ben15476
2.goldgtr35
3.Ja5on
4.BND
5.Tin
6.manjit
[email protected]
8.Flynn
9.Steve
10.nozza1
11.CT17
12.MattGTR750
13.Wosisnim


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

1.ben15476
2.goldgtr35
3.Ja5on
4.BND
5.Tin
6.manjit
[email protected]
8.Flynn
9.Steve
10.nozza1
11.CT17
12.MattGTR750
13.Wosisnim
14.Tin

Cheers Barry :thumbsup:


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

1.ben15476
2.goldgtr35
3.Ja5on
4.BND
5.Tin
6.manjit
[email protected]
8.Flynn
9.Steve
10.nozza1
11.CT17
12.MattGTR750
13.Wosisnim
14.Tin
15.AlexJ

sounds like fun 

Barry, you mentioned that we might be sharing the days with a porsche club, which one would that be?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> Ill join Barry.........if they'll have me of course :chuckle:
> 
> Have done two seasons of the MLRSS in the GTR already. Great fun, and very well ran. Some seriously quick cars compete
> 
> ...


Haha course we will have you - who will make the forum fun if not ;-)


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

1.ben15476
2.goldgtr35
3.Ja5on
4.BND
5.Tin
6.manjit
[email protected]
8.Flynn
9.Steve
10.nozza1
11.CT17
12.MattGTR750
13.Wosisnim
14.AlexJ

Sorry didn't realise you added me in at no5. (Removed the double)

Would toyos r888s be valid on this as they are still road legal


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

1.ben15476
2.goldgtr35
3.Ja5on
4.BND
5.Tin
6.manjit
[email protected]
8.Flynn
9.Steve
10.nozza1
11.CT17
12.MattGTR750
13.Wosisnim
14.AlexJ
15. R1Mark

This would all depend on the dates of course as coming from well Up north its a fair journey.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Convoy


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ja5on said:


> Convoy


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

AlexJ said:


> sounds like fun
> 
> Barry, you mentioned that we might be sharing the days with a porsche club, which one would that be?


Darin is currently negotiating with the Porsche people, I'm just the monkey not the organ grinder. :chuckle:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Tin, R888 and Yoko AD08 are fine to use, they are legal road tyres.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

barry P. said:


> Darin is currently negotiating with the Porsche people, I'm just the monkey not the organ grinder. :chuckle:


Ah cool no worries then, it's just I know a few fellow 964 owners that would be up for this, most aren't pcgb or tipec members though.


----------



## Darin (Mar 13, 2002)

Great to see you're all keen - I'm quietly confident you'll love it . . . that's the driving AND the banter!! :chuckle:




AlexJ said:


> Ah cool no worries then, it's just I know a few fellow 964 owners that would be up for this, most aren't pcgb or tipec members though.


Hi Alex,

It's early days on the Porsche front too, but personally I'd be happy for anyone to come along - the more the merrier as they say. As with the GTRs for 2014 - the first year  - I'd suggest there just needs to be a couple of simple classes for the Porsches too, but that's for the Porsche guys to decide. By all means send me a mail to [email protected] or call me for a chat on 07971 424472. 

Cheers,

Darin


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

1.ben15476
2.goldgtr35
3.Ja5on
4.BND
5.Tin
6.manjit
[email protected]
8.Flynn
9.Steve
10.nozza1
11.CT17
12.MattGTR750
13.Wosisnim
14.AlexJ
15. R1Mark
16. David.Yu


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

1.ben15476
2.goldgtr35
3.Ja5on
4.BND
5.Tin
6.manjit
[email protected]
8.Flynn
9.Steve
10.nozza1
11.CT17
12.MattGTR750
13.Wosisnim
14.AlexJ
15. R1Mark
16. David.Yu
17. Charles Charlie (but only if at Oulton Park, sadly  )


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

There has been some discussion as to class structure for the Sprint series. Initially Iain wanted to cap it at Stage 4 however this would rule out several people who are keen to compete, for example David Yu, Flynn, GTaaaaaaaaar, Chris Neeves and several of the Skyline drivers. How about two simple classes, above 630 and below, we will assume that if you have stage 4 and downpipes you are in the 630 below class. What's your thoughts guys?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

I am happy with that but how will the R32-R34 fair in that?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

barry P. said:


> There has been some discussion as to class structure for the Sprint series. Initially Iain wanted to cap it at Stage 4 however this would rule out several people who are keen to compete, for example David Yu, Flynn, GTaaaaaaaaar, Chris Neeves and several of the Skyline drivers. How about two simple classes, above 630 and below, we will assume that if you have stage 4 and downpipes you are in the 630 below class. What's your thoughts guys?


That sounds fair. As Chris said, power isn't the main factor in sprinting anyway.

As for the Skylines, why shouldn't it be the same for them? There are some running above 630hp and they're not _that _much lighter as standard.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

David.Yu said:


> That sounds fair. As Chris said, power isn't the main factor in sprinting anyway.
> 
> As for the Skylines, why shouldn't it be the same for them? There are some running above 630hp and they're not _that _much lighter as standard.


I was just thinking the guys with stock cars wanting to compete maybe at a bit of a disadvantage


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Stock turbo group and modified turbo group basically? For the r35 I mean.

Skyline I'd say 550+ would join modified turbo r35 and 550 and under is the standard r35 turbo group


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

barry P. said:


> There has been some discussion as to class structure for the Sprint series. Initially Iain wanted to cap it at Stage 4 however this would rule out several people who are keen to compete, for example David Yu, Flynn, GTaaaaaaaaar, Chris Neeves and several of the Skyline drivers. How about two simple classes, above 630 and below, we will assume that if you have stage 4 and downpipes you are in the 630 below class. What's your thoughts guys?



Standard turbos and aftermarket turbo classes for R35s?

I think there is two many variations of Stage 4. Some tuners have stage 4.25 claiming 620hp and 4.50 claiming 650hp. So doing the cut off at 630hp would, to be me anyway cause debate in the long run. I could be completely wrong though.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

That's a good point. One RR's 630hp could well be another's 610.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I am happy with that but how will the R32-R34 fair in that?


In comparison to a 620bhp GT-R?
Shit. 


But it's all just for fun isn't it? :chuckle:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Indeed. It's the competing that matters. I'd like to suggest a skyline class, and a R35 class. There are plenty of cars with modified turbos. Will be difficult to scrutinise if they are standard turbos with a upgraded wheel.

Having larger turbos is a advantage in the straights, but a disadvantage out the bends due to lag. I don't see the big 1000hp dragsters being able to compete with a stage 4 because of this. 

If you really have to split the r35 into classes, then I'd suggest a stock framed turbos class, and an aftermarket turbo class. Otherwise it will be too difficult to scrutinise.

Your thoughts


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Indeed. It's the competing that matters. I'd like to suggest a skyline class, and a R35 class. There are plenty of cars with modified turbos. Will be difficult to scrutinise if they are standard turbos with a upgraded wheel.
> 
> Having larger turbos is a advantage in the straights, but a disadvantage out the bends due to lag. I don't see the big 1000hp dragsters being able to compete with a stage 4 because of this.
> 
> ...


Simple. Perfect. :bowdown1:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Flynn's far too modest to point out that he beat GTaaar with his car running just over 600bhp and I think George had well over 800bhp, so power isn't everything. Are the Stage 4 guys happy to go up against the stage 5 guys in the same class? Personally I think a well driven stage 4 with a good brake set up will be equal to the stage5 cars on the sprint circuits. The Skyline drivers will need to agree a similar structure otherwise it will end up with too many classes, I would prefer a maximum of two classes in total.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

If you want two classes it seems quite obvious considering Skylines and GT-Rs are so fundamentally different.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

It gets very tricky. 

GT-R R35 with 2 classes would be spot on. 

As for the Skylines, I'm not completely in the know of the majority of tuning done with them. But going by the seeming lack on interest on the skyline thread.

In the case of both you may need to have a set of rough guide line set out and then work on them after the first couple of rounds


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

CT17 said:


> If you want two classes it seems quite obvious considering Skylines and GT-Rs are so fundamentally different.


Personally I would prefer no classes, everybody up against each other,as it is only three rounds it's not that important, I don't think Martin Whitmarsh will be on the phone to the winner asking if they would like to drive for McLaren the following year! Then maybe tweak the rules for the following year if it appears the more powerful cars have a significant advantage. The important thing is it is a bit of fun with a competitive edge and will allow a social meet up the previous evening and give the GTROC a great opportunity to stuff the Porsche fanboys.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats your answer then barry.

Run the series for a year with no classes and then go from there


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

If you would like to see some more action from the 2013 Sprints search YouTube for 2013 Pace Ward MLR Sprint series, there was a video produced for each round at the different circuits.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

barry P. said:


> If you would like to see some more action from the 2013 Sprints search YouTube for 2013 Pace Ward MLR Sprint series, there was a video produced for each round at the different circuits.


:GrowUp::GrowUp: I spend my time back from offshore watching those videos...... cough :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

CT17 said:


>


Reminds me of my amateur radio days on the illicit bands.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

1.ben15476
2.goldgtr35
3.Ja5on
4.BND
5.Tin
6.manjit
[email protected]
8.Flynn
9.Steve
10.nozza1
11.CT17
12.MattGTR750
13.Wosisnim
14.AlexJ
15. R1Mark
16. David.Yu
17. Charles Charlie (but only if at Oulton Park, sadly  )
18. git-r (Snetterton only)

Sam got left out  

That's 3 R32 Skylines for starters, there are couple of other handy skylines that would probably be interest if they have their attention drawn to this thread I think.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

barry P. said:


> ... give the GTROC a great opportunity to stuff the Porsche fanboys.


Maybe someone should invite along the Maserati club as well considering the 'banter' following the ASDA day?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Ja5on said:


> Thats your answer then barry.
> 
> Run the series for a year with no classes and then go from there


:bowdown1:



barry P. said:


> If you would like to see some more action from the 2013 Sprints search YouTube for 2013 Pace Ward MLR Sprint series, there was a video produced for each round at the different circuits.


carpromos - YouTube


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Ja5on said:


> :GrowUp::GrowUp: I spend my time back from offshore watching those videos...... cough :chuckle::chuckle:


They're are probably not the only videos you watch if you have been offshore on an oil rig with no women for several weeks at a time Jason.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

barry P. said:


> They're are probably not the only videos you watch if you have been offshore on an oil rig with no women for several weeks at a time Jason.


Hahaha. :chairshot :chairshot

I won't let my wife read that, she works offshore too


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Just bringing this back to the top in case some forum users have not seen it yet. From looking at this list and the one on the Skyline thread I reckon we have probably got about 20 entries, I think we will probably need a few more, however it will depend on the Porsche numbers also. If anybody is unsure about signing up get in touch with Flynn and he will tell you all about the Sprint series as he competed this year. Hopefully this will have a few more names before Christmas so we can get it launched at the Autosport show, we have already had some interest from one of the Jap car mags who contacted the club wanting to run a feature on the Sprint series. The more names the more likely it is to go ahead. :thumbsup:


----------



## aki-gtr (Feb 13, 2013)

1.ben15476
2.goldgtr35
3.Ja5on
4.BND
5.Tin
6.manjit
[email protected]
8.Flynn
9.Steve
10.nozza1
11.CT17
12.MattGTR750
13.Wosisnim
14.AlexJ
15. R1Mark
16. David.Yu
17. Charles Charlie (but only if at Oulton Park, sadly )
18. git-r (Snetterton only)
19. Aki-gtr


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I've had a look at the list on the Skyline and the GT-R sections of the forum and combined them together to get an idea of total numbers. I've currently left aki off as it looks like he will be selling his car and also Charlie as Darin from MLR had not intended originally to hire Oulton for a second day as it is the rally course and is not really suitable for us and the Porsche boys. If you are reading this and have now decided to get involved please sign up or come and have a chat at the Autosport show.
1.tarmacterror
2.nozza1
3.johnnyG
4.CT17
5.MarkM3
6.ITST
7.AlexJ
8.ATCO
9.johnnypolish
[email protected]
11.VernonJones
12.Pureskyline
13.ben15476
14.goldgtr35
15.Ja5on
16.BND
17.Tin
18.manjit
[email protected] (assuming he hasn't bought a Bavarian wagon by then!)
20.Flynn
21.Steve
22.MattGTR750
23.Wosisnam
24.R1Mark
25.David Yu
26.git-r


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

If your running a non standard turbo class Barry count me in.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> If your running a non standard turbo class Barry count me in.


I think to ensure we get enough entries for the first year there shouldn't be a limit on whether the car has modified turbos or not. Several of those who have signed up have sgnificantly modified cars so we will see how it pans out in 2014 and maybe tweak the rules the following year with different classes. If I can persuade Iain to buy some trophies for the GT-Rs and Skylines that would be good, however the final details will need to be looked at when Darin is happy that he has enough cars to justify hiring the circuit for a second day.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

barry P. said:


> I think to ensure we get enough entries for the first year there shouldn't be a limit on whether the car has modified turbos or not. Several of those who have signed up have sgnificantly modified cars so we will see how it pans out in 2014 and maybe tweak the rules the following year with different classes. If I can persuade Iain to buy some trophies for the GT-Rs and Skylines that would be good, however the final details will need to be looked at when Darin is happy that he has enough cars to justify hiring the circuit for a second day.


Sound's cool Barry if it turns out anything like the MLR series it will be great, just hope a lot of the people who have put there names down actually do sign up once it's organised :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

barry P. said:


> I've had a quick look at the list on the Skyline thread and the list on the GT-R thread and tried to combine them together to get an idea of numbers. If you are still thinking of signing up please do so as soon as possible or come and have a chat at the Autosport show in Jan.
> 1.tarmacterror
> 2.nozza1
> 3.johnnyG
> ...


Any numbers back from the Porsche lot? Any ideas on the classes yet?

Oh, and Ive paid up for a membership, as Im assuming that will be a prerequisite



barry P. said:


> Oulton uses the rally track for the sprints, it is very slippery and quite narrow, not the actual race circuit. Darin felt it was not really a suitable track for the GTRs although Flynn has competed here at this years sprint with his R35.



In my opnion, no point doing the Oulton drift circuit in a GTR. Its a right pig to get around, and wasn't any fun. Just too heavy.

I think a better driver could have got the lump round a few seconds quicker, especially if they arent bothered about breaking it. (Id only had my GTR a month, thats my excuse anyway )

PDF of times 2012 Oulton MLRSS below. At least I wasnt dead last 

http://www.lancerregister.com/downloads/2012 Rd2 All Competitive.pdf

I competed in the M3 in 2013 as wasnt much better. Alot more fun though, it has to be said. My favourite track is Blyton


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Any numbers back from the Porsche lot? Any ideas on the classes yet?
> 
> Oh, and Ive paid up for a membership, as Im assuming that will be a prerequisite


Flynn, I've just sent Darin a text to let him know the current GTROC numbers and I've also asked him how it's coming along with the Porsche guys, currently waiting to hear back. We would like to get the go ahead prior to Autosport so we can get some dates on the calendar and do a launch of the series with some publicity. I think classes will probably be shelved for the first year, as long it's got an MOT and is on road tyes you can enter, however I need to have another chat with Iain to see if he's ok with this. Yes, you will need to be a GTROC member.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Will there be a guest slot like on the MLR event for people who want to have a bit of fun in another car?

I wouldn't mind taking my Citigo round later in the year.
If it's allowed of course.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

CT17 said:


> Will there be a guest slot like on the MLR event for people who want to have a bit of fun in another car?
> 
> I wouldn't mind taking my Citigo round later in the year.
> If it's allowed of course.


I want to go around in some roller skates, so maybe we would be in the same class


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

barry P. said:


> Flynn, I've just sent Darin a text to let him know the current GTROC numbers and I've also asked him how it's coming along with the Porsche guys, currently waiting to hear back. We would like to get the go ahead prior to Autosport so we can get some dates on the calendar and do a launch of the series with some publicity. I think classes will probably be shelved for the first year, as long it's got an MOT and is on road tyes you can enter, however I need to have another chat with Iain to see if he's ok with this. Yes, you will need to be a GTROC member.


Thats a good idea. After a season it will give a good indication of what separates the cars. 

Looking forward to it already


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

+1 aslong as work doesn't get in the way


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> I want to go around in some roller skates, so maybe we would be in the same class


I'd be up for that, if you wear a jetpack at the same time.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

How much are the pre and post Nissan checks? Would love to do something like this, but cash is pretty tight lol


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

*RA*



wmd_gtr said:


> How much are the pre and post Nissan checks? Would love to do something like this, but cash is pretty tight lol


It's no harder on the car than a spirited drive out and about.

You're running for about a minute, then resting for half and hour. No more than 16 runs in a day. Normally get about 6 practice, 6 competitive. A trackday where you are doing lap after lap is a lot harder on the car.

Morning is used for practice, then competitive laps start after dinner. 

Even if your not the fastest out there, you aren't just trying to beat other people, but also trying to better you own time.

You also haven't got to worry about any other gimpoids in their saxos running you off the track.  just yourself to blame....or your tyres.......suspension etc...etc...:thumbsup:


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> It's no harder on the car than a spirited drive out and about.
> 
> You're running for about a minute, then resting for half and hour. No more than 16 runs in a day. Normally get about 6 practice, 6 competitive. A trackday where you are doing lap after lap is a lot harder on the car.
> 
> ...


So the checks aren't required and no fluid changes are required? 

Also after it I wont be thinking "f**k i need new tyres and new brakes"?

Never done any track related things so pretty new to it all


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Don't get me wrong. It's good to look after your car. I change my gearbox oil regular and make sure the car is service and checked over, but I'd do that anyway, as most people would.

Youre driving the car hard for no more than 16 minutes, with a half and hour rest in between each minute, d if your worried about scrubbing up your tyres, then buy some part worns. A trackday your doing lap after lap. It's not comparable


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I might invest in some part worn tyres for this, any suggestions? 

I'm eager to do something like this because I'd like to start #sharingthecoolness


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

R888s everytime. Easily worth a couple of seconds over the Bridgestone. Can't comment on the mpss yet, not had them long enough. Once I've tried them out on track, ill share the coolness


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Could be interested if they don't clash with certain Track Days we (Barry.P and I) are organising.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Put me on the list please Barry. I normally do these events anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

wmd_gtr said:


> I might invest in some part worn tyres for this, any suggestions?
> 
> I'm eager to do something like this because I'd like to start #sharingthecoolness


You will take hardly any life our the tyres so I wouldn't worry


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Updated list.
1.tarmacterror
2.nozza1
3.johnnyG
4.CT17
5.MarkM3
6.ITST
7.AlexJ
8.ATCO
9.johnnypolish
[email protected]
11.VernonJones
12.Pureskyline
13.ben15476
14.goldgtr35
15.Ja5on
16.BND
17.Tin
18.manjit
[email protected] (assuming he hasn't bought a Bavarian wagon by then!)
20.Flynn
21.Steve
22.MattGTR750
23.Wosisnam
24.R1Mark
25.David Yu
26.git-r
27.wmd gtr
28.nurburgringgtr
29.GTaaaaaaaarrrrrr
30.grahamc


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Great news guys, the GTROC/Litchfield Sprint Series is going ahead! 
We have three confirmed dates:
Fri. 28th March Castle Combe
Sun. 1st June Blyton Park
Sun. 5th Oct Snetterton.

If you wish to enter the other MLR Sprint rounds you can do so as a "Guest" if they have spare places available, these dates are:
Sat. 29th March Castle Combe
Sat. 26th April Oulton Rally track
Sat. 31st May Blyton Park
Sat 28th June Hethel
Sat 30th Aug Teeside

Regs and final details will be published later however a couple of things to be thinking about, cars must have a current MOT however they can be trailered to the event. Road tyres must be used with no tyre softeners added, you can use Toyo R888 and Yoko AD08s as they are road tyres. Helmets are compulsory and fireproof overalls are recommended. Car must have an extinguisher fitted which can be reached by the driver in the event of an incident.
I will be at the Autosport Show on all four days on the GTROC stand in Hall 19, if you want a chat about the series drop by and say hello.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Great stuff. I'm doing most of the MLRSS, so will certainly be doing all 3 GTROC ones


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome.

Hopefully by work schedule will allow me to come play


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Great stuff. I'm doing most of the MLRSS, so will certainly be doing all 3 GTROC ones


What do you run in the MLR, I have an evo just being finished myself.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Vernonjones said:


> What do you run in the MLR, I have an evo just being finished myself.


GTR in guest class. Go over to MLR to see. They will sell out very, very quickly


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Ahh ok thought you had an evo too. I will take a look now, although I think Evo's would have an edge around a tight course.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Indeed they do. Ran my gtr for 2 years in the sprints and best I've managed is 9th I think.

I've had 11(?) different evos so far. No doubt another soon.

What spec is yours


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Evo 6 RS, 899KGS target, Drenth Sequential, Momentum frames, 2.3 approx 480bhp super quick spool, plated all round. Should be very quick when finished but remains to be seen.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

barry P. said:


> Great news guys, the GTROC/Litchfield Sprint Series is going ahead!
> We have three confirmed dates:
> Fri. 28th March Castle Combe
> Sun. 1st June Blyton Park
> ...


I didn't realise these events were going to be held on separate days to the MLRSS Barry. To be honest, the Saturday events suit me better.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yeah I didn't reckon on a weekday event. Can't make the first one on Friday 28th March.

Mind you, I don't know when my car is going in to get its 4WD fixed at Iain's yet anyway.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Any day is fine for me


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> Yeah I didn't reckon on a weekday event. Can't make the first one on Friday 28th March.


Me too.
Running a business here and staff to pay on Fridays.
Weekends much easier.

So no way can I do the first event at Castle Combe.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Vernonjones said:


> Evo 6 RS, 899KGS target, Drenth Sequential, Momentum frames, 2.3 approx 480bhp super quick spool, plated all round. Should be very quick when finished but remains to be seen.


899kgs  That will be ballistic but how on earth will you take all that weight out?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Vernonjones said:


> Evo 6 RS, 899KGS target, Drenth Sequential, Momentum frames, 2.3 approx 480bhp super quick spool, plated all round. Should be very quick when finished but remains to be seen.


899kg Evo :clap: Wheres the link to the pics and build?



barry P. said:


> Great news guys, the GTROC/Litchfield Sprint Series is going ahead!
> We have three confirmed dates:
> Fri. 28th March Castle Combe
> Sun. 1st June Blyton Park
> ...


Im out for the Friday as well.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

CT17 said:


> Me too.
> Running a business here and staff to pay on Fridays.
> Weekends much easier.
> 
> So no way can I do the first event at Castle Combe.


It's a shame as Combe is a track I know well and did my one and only MLR sprint on.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyday suits me ... Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

FLYNN's old car looking quite nice there. Also noticed no one is running stock lol


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Stock gtrs dont exits past 3 years do they? Lol


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

So what's the plan for booking these events then Barry? Are you going to have it available in the club shop and if so, when? :smokin:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> So what's the plan for booking these events then Barry? Are you going to have it available in the club shop and if so, when? :smokin:


Sorting out payment method with Ian (GTROC treasurer) at the show, it should be up in the shop for you to book ASAP. GTROC will then forward money to Darin at MLR.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

barry P. said:


> Sorting out payment method with Ian (GTROC treasurer) at the show, it should be up in the shop for you to book ASAP. GTROC will then forward money to Darin at MLR.


Cheers Barry  I'll keep an eye on this thread for when the shop is open for business.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Which ones you doing George ?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> Which ones you doing George ?


I'll be doing all the ones that you're not doing pal 








I've booked Hethel and Teesside already and will do Blyton, Combe and Snetterton with the GTROC. Too scared of Oulton and Kames :nervous:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> Which ones you doing George ?


I'll be doing all the ones that you're not doing pal 








I've booked Hethel and Teesside already and will do Blyton, Combe and Snetterton with the GTROC. Too scared of Oulton and Kames :nervous:


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Barry what's the cancellation policy?

I'm wanting to do all 3 events but with my offshore work not being a set rota I fear I could get called away on the run up to an event, and I would want my place to be a no show


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

barry P. said:


> Sorting out payment method with Ian (GTROC treasurer) at the show, it should be up in the shop for you to book ASAP. GTROC will then forward money to Darin at MLR.


Still not in the shop, or am I not looking properly :nervous:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Ja5on said:


> Barry what's the cancellation policy?
> 
> I'm wanting to do all 3 events but with my offshore work not being a set rota I fear I could get called away on the run up to an event, and I would want my place to be a no show


Not sure, I'll need to check with the GTROC sales team on that one. It probably depends on Darin and Mechell as to whether they charge us or not.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Still not in the shop, or am I not looking properly :nervous:


Speed Merchant is arranging the payment method via the GTROC shop, he has told me it will be up soon.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Double post


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

barry P. said:


> Not sure, I'll need to check with the GTROC sales team on that one. It probably depends on Darin and Mechell as to whether they charge us or not.


I suspect it would be the same cancellation policy that is on the MLR events, unless GTROC take an admin charge as well :nervous:

Event bookings, cancellations and refunds - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum




barry P. said:


> Speed Merchant is arranging the payment method via the GTROC shop, he has told me it will be up soon.


Ta muchly


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

barry P. said:


> Sorting out payment method with Ian (GTROC treasurer) at the show, it should be up in the shop for you to book ASAP. GTROC will then forward money to Darin at MLR.


Hey Barry. I've just looked in the shop so can confirm that Pat is not, in fact, off his chops (well not right now anyway) :wavey:

Soooooooooooooooooooooo any idea when we can get booked up please mate?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Now available in the GTROC shop. Please get your entries in ASAP before the Porsche guys get all the places.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Grrrrrrrrr ships Internet won't let me access the GTROC shop. Is there any other way to stick an entry in Barry?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Ja5on said:


> Grrrrrrrrr ships Internet won't let me access the GTROC shop. Is there any other way to stick an entry in Barry?


Give Mechell a call, I'm sure she can take some money from you and add you to the entry list.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Items still not in the shop Barry. Suggest a call to Speed Merchant to get up and running


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

All booked up.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Items still not in the shop Barry. Suggest a call to Speed Merchant to get up and running


Its in the bleedin shop on GTROC.ORG under events and in the track section - has been for a few days now :nervous:

People need to sign in on GTROC.ORG to see it as only GTROC Members can purchase the entry!

Product Categories GTROC Track Days


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

http://www.gtroc.org/shop/gtroc-sprint-series-round-1/

I can see it and I can also see the date of Combe has been amended. The problem for me is that this only covers one event - what about the others?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Its in the bleedin shop on GTROC.ORG under events and in the track section - has been for a few days now :nervous:
> 
> People need to sign in on GTROC.ORG to see it as only GTROC Members can purchase the entry!
> 
> Product Categories GTROC Track Days


Sorry Speedy, I was looking under Sprints. Must learn to navigate properly


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> http://www.gtroc.org/shop/gtroc-sprint-series-round-1/
> 
> I can see it and I can also see the date of Combe has been amended. The problem for me is that this only covers one event - what about the others?


They'll go in one at a time.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> http://www.gtroc.org/shop/gtroc-sprint-series-round-1/
> 
> I can see it and I can also see the date of Combe has been amended. The problem for me is that this only covers one event - what about the others?


EDITED - seen Barry's comment above now!


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> EDITED - seen Barry's comment above now!


Cheers Speed Merchant and BarryP. Booked up for Combe now


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> http://www.gtroc.org/shop/gtroc-sprint-series-round-1/
> 
> I can see it and I can also see the date of Combe has been amended. The problem for me is that this only covers one event - what about the others?


What has it changed to? Surprised this thread hasn't been updated with it seeing as a few people said they couldn't make the original Friday.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

It hasn't been changed as far as I am aware, the date that was entered for the event into the GTROC online shop was incorrect. The date is the 28/03/2014.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> It hasn't been changed as far as I am aware, the date that was entered for the event into the GTROC online shop was incorrect. The date is the 28/03/2014.


Ah ok, still can't make it then!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Ah ok, still can't make it then!


Look forward to seeing you for the Blyton one then David.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> What has it changed to? Surprised this thread hasn't been updated with it seeing as a few people said they couldn't make the original Friday.


Or any Friday. 

Shame as I do like Combe.
I'll probably just come to the Snetterton one.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Can the members who expressed an interest and are available for this date get their entries in ASAP. The GTROC has the entry details available in the club shop. Entry price is £130 and a quick reminder of the date, fri. 28th March at Castle Combe.
Noise limit is 105db, car must have a current MOT and road tyres only, no slicks permitted. 
If you wish to insure your car Pace Ward will provide cover if you already hold a road policy with them. REIS (tel 01159651020) will do a stand alone cover for the day.
We need to get a decent number of cars out to cover the circuit hire costs.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Something worth pointing out maybe; a fire extinguisher is required. Darin's recommending a 1.75kg AFF type as a minimum, securely mounted ideally where the driver can reach it. Not expensive or difficult to sort out but worth mentioning.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Alex, I put it in the Skyline thread but forgot in this one. Also you may take passengers out on your runs but they will also need a helmet and be signed on.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Still only one event in the shop Barry. When do the other two become available?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Still only one event in the shop Barry. When do the other two become available?


Speed Merchant has been told the dates, he enters the details in the shop. Be patient George, I'm sure he will get it sorted.
Unfortunately Flynn has withdrawn his entry for the first round as the car has now been sold but hopefully he will have bought another sometime during the season.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Can you please put down two spots  (we are booking @ the Shop)
SVM would like to support the event and will be bringing two vehicles on the day.
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

I have booked for Combe


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Can you please put down two spots  (we are booking @ the Shop)
> SVM would like to support the event and will be bringing two vehicles on the day.
> kk


You just booked the places in the shop Kev

http://www.gtroc.org/shop/gtroc-sprint-series-round-1/


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> You just booked the places in the shop Kev
> 
> http://www.gtroc.org/shop/gtroc-sprint-series-round-1/


We're just checking SVM's membership for them as people need to be GTROC Members to enter the series - it will be sorted though


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Looking forward to it


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Second and third rounds of the GTROC Sprint Series are now in the GTROC online shop :

http://www.gtroc.org/shop/gtroc-sprint-series-round-2/

http://www.gtroc.org/shop/gtroc-sprint-series-round-3/


As well as populating the events calendar on GTROC.ORG :

http://www.gtroc.org/events/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Is there a entry list getting put up ?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Is there a entry list getting put up ?


Why don't we start one here Jamie?

I'm doing:

Castle Combe
Blyton
Snetterton


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Why don't we start one here Jamie?
> 
> I'm doing:
> 
> ...


Good idea mate 

I will be doing,

Castle Combe
Blyton
Snetterton


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Is there a entry list getting put up ?


After the server swap at the end of this month the lists of who is attending/competing will be on GTROC.ORG once people have paid for their entry. This means we will have an accurate and constantly up to date list of those who will be there! For those who have already bought your name will automatically be there soon!

This will also be the same for the all the events as historically whilst lists are useful, the human error factor comes every time as people are not accurate or good at cutting and pasting!


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

SIGN ME UP!


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Would the entry fee be per person or car? I know my mrs would want to do it aswell lol


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

JCR_GTR said:


> SIGN ME UP!


Entries are on the GTROC shop website, you need to be a GTROC member to buy but you can do that also on the shop at the same time, (£45 membership and Sprint entry £130) look forward to seeing you at Castle Combe.


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

barry P. said:


> Entries are on the GTROC shop website, you need to be a GTROC member to buy but you can do that also on the shop at the same time, (£45 membership and Sprint entry £130) look forward to seeing you at Castle Combe.



Great, thanks. Will sort it next week.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

15delux said:


> Would the entry fee be per person or car? I know my mrs would want to do it aswell lol


The entry is per person, I know several of the MLR guys share cars at their Sprint and Darin arranges the runs so there is plenty of time for them to swap over. I'm sure the Porsche guys will get a bit upset when they get beaten by a girl in a Datsun! :clap:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

JCR_GTR said:


> Great, thanks. Will sort it next week.


Glad to have you aboard Jonny! I'm trying to persuade Huffy to do it as well but not sure if he's in the UK at the end of March.


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

barry P. said:


> Glad to have you aboard Jonny! I'm trying to persuade Huffy to do it as well but not sure if he's in the UK at the end of March.



Haha I'll try convince him too  .. I'm testing either side of 28th but importantly I'm free it seems


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Can you please put down two spots  (we are booking @ the Shop)
> SVM would like to support the event and will be bringing two vehicles on the day.
> kk


One Week Left!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm going to do the whole series if work allows


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I will book this tomorrow


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

MattGTR750 said:


> I will book this tomorrow


Thanks Matt :thumbsup:


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Cheers Barry ,

Thanks for the reminder, All paid and booked.
Hope i don't prank it as I'm at SPA on the 2nd.:sadwavey::sadwavey:

Goldie


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

goldgtr35 said:


> Cheers Barry ,
> 
> Thanks for the reminder, All paid and booked.
> Hope i don't prank it as I'm at SPA on the 2nd.:sadwavey::sadwavey:
> ...


Great to see another one entered. Thanks Goldie


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

barry P. said:


> Great to see another one entered. Thanks Goldie


I only said this looks good,,,
Now I'm in,,

Looking forward to it mate,
Goldie


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

All right Barry, I am in...paid as well.


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi mate....

I am doing the Nurburgring/SPA back to back 2/3rd April. just wanted to check if you are there at SPA on the third as well as the 2nd?




goldgtr35 said:


> Cheers Barry ,
> 
> Thanks for the reminder, All paid and booked.
> Hope i don't prank it as I'm at SPA on the 2nd.:sadwavey::sadwavey:
> ...


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

And if everything works out to plan I will be there taking the pictures for you guys :clap:

Keep your and my fingers crossed because I am looking forward to this mini series and lets hope there are more to come next year 

Steve
__________________


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

How are folk fitting the requires fire extinguisher?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Paid round 1


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Ja5on said:


> How are folk fitting the requires fire extinguisher?


I have mine bracketed to the base of the drivers seat Jason. I think it was from the MLR group buy last year? A better bet may be ask Pat how he did it on the cheap as I think he just stuck it the roof lining with sellotape or something similar :thumbsup:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> Paid round 1


Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Japanese Performance Magazine are doing a feature on the Sprint Series in next months magazine and should hopefully be covering each of the rounds also.

There is currently a thread on PureGT promoting the Porsche/ Supercar entries so we should have a bit of competition with some nice cars.

Anybody else who expressed an interest in taking part can you get your entries in ASAP please so Darin can sort out final details.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Really looking forward to this. Can someone explain the format and what to expect please.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> Really looking forward to this. Can someone explain the format and what to expect please.


Sign on and briefing usually about 8.15-8.30. You will be led round on sighting laps by an instructor to show you the circuit. Then practice laps in the morning, one car on circuit at a time, you can have an instructor or an experienced sprinter with you. You should get about ten practice laps. Each run is timed and there is a display up showing your times. Then lunch break, followed by the competitive runs. Usually finishes about 4pm with the prize giving.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Barry. For example at Combe where is it times from and too? In the video i looks like you start in the Pitlane?


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

Really looking forward to this, should be good! I've looked after quite a few of the Evo's and GTR's running in the series in the last few years and is very different to most track events.

Firstly, the load on the car is surprisingly low as it's only a single (around a minute) run, a lot less load than a track session and you can push the mapping harder than you'd think! The 'advantage' of higher horsepower is less than you'd imagine also, the stock turbo'd cars were punchier out the corners, posted quicker times and were more manageable than the high horsepower ones.

After each run, you'll then have about half an hour to work out where you can go quicker, review your settings/tyre pressures and such before your next run. The morning runs are timed but 'practice', the afternoon ones are timed and will count for your final placing.

The banter on the lead up and on the day is hilarious and always fun, certain people do take it a lot more seriously than others. The top runners have extremely capable specifically built machines, but don't worry about just turning up and 'having a go' as that's what the majority of guys do.

It IS a standing start, the GTR's do well as the launch is so clockwork and repeatable, but anyone worried about doing this for any reason should take note. However Flynn and Lawsy have run many events over 2 seasons with 15-20 launches a day with no issues (few basic transmission upgrades admittedly).

All in all, great fun, pound-per-smile value is high, look forward to seeing everyone there!

Andy


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Please don't forget that you need to be a GTROC Member or GTROC Executive Life Member to enter this series - I am getting PM'd left, right and centre with people asking why they can't enter and that is the reason why!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Can we have a list of confirmed peeps for round 1 and please may i have number '3'


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

ACspeedtech said:


> Really looking forward to this, should be good! I've looked after quite a few of the Evo's and GTR's running in the series in the last few years and is very different to most track events.
> 
> Firstly, the load on the car is surprisingly low as it's only a single (around a minute) run, a lot less load than a track session and you can push the mapping harder than you'd think! The 'advantage' of higher horsepower is less than you'd imagine also, the stock turbo'd cars were punchier out the corners, posted quicker times and were more manageable than the high horsepower ones.
> 
> ...


Best fun you can have with your clothes on


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

barry P. said:


> Great news guys, the GTROC/Litchfield Sprint Series is going ahead!
> We have three confirmed dates:
> Fri. 28th March Castle Combe
> Sun. 1st June Blyton Park
> Sun. 5th Oct Snetterton.


OK, I've managed to reshuffle all my work stuff and have just paid for all three days.

:clap:


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

All paid for, can't wait!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

That for the first round Matt?

If so, see you there.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah first round...

Look forward to it Richard and also to seeing your new car


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Barry, the only way I could make 105dB is with the engine off! Good old HKS! So I'm afraid that would appear to count me out. Just had sequential rebuilt as well!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Can you please put down two spots  (we are booking @ the Shop)
> SVM would like to support the event and will be bringing two vehicles on the day.
> kk


Kev, can you get your entries in please. They can either be booked using the GTROC shop or direct to Mechell from the MLR, tel. 0845 1252623


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Please don't forget that you need to be a GTROC Member or GTROC Executive Life Member to enter this series - I am getting PM'd left, right and centre with people asking why they can't enter and that is the reason why!


To try and ensure we get enough entries to get this up and running it has been decided that it will be opened up to non members, ie you do not have to pay the £45 to become a GTROC member. Non members will be able to book through the shop when Speed Merchant gets time to change it, probably tomorrow, alternatively you can book direct with Mechell from the MLR by phoning 0845 1252623


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> Can we have a list of confirmed peeps for round 1 and please may i have number '3'


Current GTROC entries up in the events section.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

A few more entries needed, get your credit cards out! As Monkeynuts said," best fun you can have with your clothes on" . Flynn, GTaaaaaarrrrr, and Lawsy all took part in the MLR Guest class last year and thought it was brilliant.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

barry P. said:


> A few more entries needed, get your credit cards out! As Monkeynuts said," best fun you can have with your clothes on" . Flynn, GTaaaaaarrrrr, and Lawsy all took part in the MLR Guest class last year and thought it was brilliant.


What he said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Can other people use my car?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Vernonjones said:


> Can other people use my car?


Normally you are allowed to dual drive Vernon. The organisers will split the drivers as far apart as possible to give you time to change drivers. Both drivers need to pay the full whack though.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Of course. Ok ill see if i can muster some comrades.


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vernonjones said:


> Of course. Ok ill see if i can muster some comrades.


I hope so it would be great to get this series off the ground and running


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Big thanks to Barry p, Darin and Iain for doing what they can to make sure the sprint goes ahead at Castle Combe. I'm all paid up and looking forward to it. Sadly with not having a set rotation at work there's still a small chance I won't make it, but if that's the case someone can take my sport FOC.

Have to admit I'm surprised by the lack of numbers, considering the amount of folk showing interest!!!

Come on lads get the fingers out, a good few folk have spent allot of there own time trying to get this setup and give us all more of a chance to play with cars. Make a bit of effort to get yourself there, if not to repay the guys for the effort to support the club.


Rant over


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

It's such a shame only 9 GTRs have entered so far for the Friday day ...


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

MattGTR750 said:


> It's such a shame only 9 GTRs have entered so far for the Friday day ...


Agreed


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Shame there are only 9 or 10 of us who have paid so far.
Looks like we are being moved from the Friday (as there is no way it can be cost effective) to the Saturday so will be running with the EVOs and Scoobs.

Considering the number of nicely tuned and quick cars on here I don't get the slow uptake.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

CT17 said:


> Shame there are only 9 or 10 of us who have paid so far.
> Looks like we are being moved from the Friday (as there is no way it can be cost effective) to the Saturday so will be running with the EVOs and Scoobs.
> 
> Considering the number of nicely tuned and quick cars on here I don't get the slow uptake.


Can't agree more mate. Granted folk have other commitments and the Friday May not have suited. But they'll be even more gutted now as I bet there's only limited space on the Saturday. Hopefully Blyton will get a better turn out


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm sure that most of you know by now but Barry contacted me last night to let me know that the Friday has been indeed cancelled for the GTROC Sprint Series due to numbers and that people who have already paid will be relocated to the Saturday instead.
If anyone can't make the Saturday and requires a refund then please send a PM to IMS on this forum with your GTROC Online Shop Invoice number and a refund will be arranged back to your card or account depending how you paid :thumbsup:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

As SpeedMerchant has indicated unfortunately Darin has had to cancel the Friday due to limited uptake, if the event had taken place with the current numbers he would have lost several thousand pounds. He has agreed to let the current entries in to the Sat sprint which features Evos and Subarus, I have heard back from most of the current entries, anybody who has not replied to my PM can you let me know ASAP whether you can do the Sat., we can also transfer your entry to a round later in the year if you would prefer that instead of a refund. 
I'm sure the guys doing the Sat will still have a great time and it would be good if we had a decent turn out of spectators to cheer them on, entry is free to the circuit and there will be plenty to see as there are over 60 Evos and Scoobies competing on the same day.
Date 29th March, Castle Combe circuit, cars will be on track from 9.30am.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Not complaining, far from it but doesnt this mean with so many on track that drastically reduces the number of runs?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

They normally run 60-70 cars and most people get about 12-15 runs depending on the circuit.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

I was thinking about bringing a guest car too. Are tyre warmers allowed?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Funny thing is, I haven't signed up because I haven't heard back from Iain as to when my car can be booked in to be turned back into AWD!

I would have thought Saturday would be better for some? Unfortunately even if I had my car fixed by then, I would be up in Birmingham on Saturday morning.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Ive heard you only need the afternoon sessions David


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Having not done one before my only concern is how packed it's going to be.
But yes, I can do the Saturday instead.
I was one of the people saying a Friday was a PITA with work.

I'm not worried about tyre warmers though. 
Being in an R32 I expect to get shown up by a lot of experienced Evo drivers...


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Evos will own gtrs for sure. The warmers are for the atom. It doesn't work at all with cold tyres.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

its all in good fun.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Vernonjones said:


> Evos will own gtrs for sure. The warmers are for the atom. It doesn't work at all with cold tyres.


Yeh, I was looking forward to it being a GTR/Porker affair.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

I agree but cant have everything. Combe is quite fast so we do have a speed advantage but the slow stuff the evos will spank us. Maybe time to get my evo finished.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

lol I wouldn't worry too much, I'm currently booked with the 964 which makes a mighty 180bhp to the hubs - I'll redefine slow!


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Shame you guys could not pull it all together but you should still have great fun on the Sat .I will be there covering the MLR Sprint so will still get some great shots of the Datsuns  on track 

Lets hope things fair better for the other 2 dates later in the year 

Steve:thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

monkeynuts1 said:


> Shame you guys could not pull it all together but you should still have great fun on the Sat.


I'm sure its not meant as it sounds but its hardly the fault of those entering or the club if enough people didn't sign up. After all you can't lead water to a horse


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> I'm sure its not meant as it sounds but its hardly the fault of those entering or the club if enough people didn't sign up. After all you can't lead water to a horse


I did not really mean it to sound anything:nervous:just saying its a shame it never happened :bawling:

Maybe the time scales were too tight it has taken years for the MLR to perfect their series 

If you guys need any more material to promote the other dates don't hesitate to contact me and I will do anything I can to help 

Steve


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I am out because the event was scheduled for a Friday, with work and all. I have also since started our oncall rota which means that I am oncall most weekends and evenings.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

monkeynuts1 said:


> I did not really mean it to sound anything:nervous:just saying its a shame it never happened :bawling:
> 
> Maybe the time scales were too tight it has taken years for the MLR to perfect their series
> 
> ...


No worries Steve, as I said it probably wasn't meant how it sounds - that's the problem with the written word :thumbsup:
Thank you for the kind offer with the help too, I'm sure Barry shall utilise that in the future


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

:-( looks like I'm out guys.

Work just emailed to say the plan is to send me to Saudi on 23rd march


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Ja5on said:


> :-( looks like I'm out guys.
> 
> Work just emailed to say the plan is to send me to Saudi on 23rd march


That's a pity Jason, do you know when you are likely to be back as we can transfer the entry to a later round? or alternatively you can PM Speed Merchant and ask him for a refund.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

If you can transfer my entry to the next round that would be great barry


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Ja5on said:


> If you can transfer my entry to the next round that would be great barry


I'll let Speed Merchant and Mechell know. :thumbsup:


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Is Round 1 still set to 28th March??


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

JCR_GTR said:


> Is Round 1 still set to 28th March??


No, unfortunately there were not enough entries to justify hiring the circuit on the Fri. for just the GTRs so it is now on Sat 29th March , the same day the Evos and Scoobies are there. If you still want to enter can you contact Mechell on 08451252623 to see if there are any spaces left for the Sat.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

I may take the place if I can?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I may take the place if I can?


Ant, get onto Mechell quick then as there are very limited places available.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Just to let you all know the first round of the GTROC/Litchfield Sprint is now taking place on Sat. 29th March Castle Combe, we have quite a few entries and if the people who PM'd me get theirs in there should be one or two rather exciting cars taking part :clap:

It is FREE for spectators to attend, cars should be on track from about 9.00am and there will be plenty of on track action as there are over 60 Evos and Subarus entered. Hopefully quite a few of you will turn up and support the GTR/Skyline entries, you will also get a chance to see what the Sprints are all about and hopefully encourage you to enter and have a go at the June 1st round at Blyton. I look forward to seeing several of you at Castle Combe on the 29th. :thumbsup:


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

barry P. said:


> Just to let you all know the first round of the GTROC/Litchfield Sprint is now taking place on Sat. 29th March Castle Combe, we have quite a few entries and if the people who PM'd me get theirs in there should be one or two rather exciting cars taking part :clap:
> 
> It is FREE for spectators to attend, cars should be on track from about 9.00am and there will be plenty of on track action as there are over 60 Evos and Subarus entered. Hopefully quite a few of you will turn up and support the GTR/Skyline entries, you will also get a chance to see what the Sprints are all about and hopefully encourage you to enter and have a go at the June 1st round at Blyton. I look forward to seeing several of you at Castle Combe on the 29th. :thumbsup:


Glad it was arranged for the GTR's to compete on the same day for this event :thumbsup:........................see you there :smokin:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Quick reminder for those entered, road tyres only, extinguisher needs to be in the car, should be MOT'd or if not yet needing an MOT at the correct standard, maximum 105db static at 4500 rpm (they are very strict at Combe so check before you get to the circuit, I'm going to ask Iain to bring some Miltek track day silencers just in case!), helmet, driving licence, and race suit recommended but not compulsory. Full details will sent out by Mechell closer to the date but if you have any queries PM me.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

if anybody is after a cheap Nomex race suit for the Sprint Series a guy on MLR is selling three size 56 OMP suits, £130 including delivery. Here's a link to the advert:

Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

barry P. said:


> if anybody is after a cheap Nomex race suit for the Sprint Series a guy on MLR is selling three size 56 OMP suits, £130 including delivery. Here's a link to the advert:
> 
> Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum


Barry, you cannot access the link unless you are a member of the MLR.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

A link to whichever Fire Extinguisher meets the requirements would be handy too. 

Does it need fixing within reach of the driver?
I'm guessing yes.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Barry, you cannot access the link unless you are a member of the MLR.


Sorry John , wasn't aware that non members couldn't see adverts! here's the guys email if anybody is interested : [email protected]


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

CT17 said:


> A link to whichever Fire Extinguisher meets the requirements would be handy too.
> 
> Does it need fixing within reach of the driver?
> I'm guessing yes.


I've just spoken to Darin to clarify this as the MLR regs say 1.75kg and when I searched I couldn't find a 1.75kg extinguisher! The usual car size is 1 kg dry powder or 1.75lt aqueous foam. He is now quite happy with either of these, the cheapest is the 1kg powder which can be bought for about £20 on ebay. It should be mounted within reach of the driver.
The method for mounting I used when I took part in the MLR 30-130 was to make a plate up which was secured with heavy duty velcrose in place of the cover in the passenger footwell.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

How is that extinguisher plate held in?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Just seen vecro. Im not sure i would want that flying around in a crash......


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> Just seen vecro. Im not sure i would want that flying around in a crash......


If you use "heavy duty" velcro and enough of it the plate will not move. I had to add the tab on one end of the plate so I could pull it off.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

http://www.velcro.co.uk/business/Products/~/media/Files/TargetPDFs/hook-loop-UK-web.ashx

Looks like 115N/cm^2 shear for the best mushroom stuff, about 10cm^2 in the photo, gross weight about 3kg? Then there is the glue on the velcro to the surface it is stuck to and the small screws would also worry me. A 20g crash is eminently survivable, but if you are hit in the head by 3kg extinguisher that comes loose it could ruin your day?

Can't you find a seat bracket and use a decent gauge metal mount located by some beefy bolts?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Pulling hard isn't a crash at 4G's.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll have to fix mine as the R32 doesn't have a floor flap.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

ILl be plating and bolting mine with a quick release strap. Velrco would not pass MSA test, and they know a few things about safety.....


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

thistle said:


> http://www.velcro.co.uk/business/Products/~/media/Files/TargetPDFs/hook-loop-UK-web.ashx
> 
> Looks like 115N/cm^2 shear for the best mushroom stuff, about 10cm^2 in the photo, gross weight about 3kg? Then there is the glue on the velcro to the surface it is stuck to and the small screws would also worry me. A 20g crash is eminently survivable, but if you are hit in the head by 3kg extinguisher that comes loose it could ruin your day?
> 
> Can't you find a seat bracket and use a decent gauge metal mount located by some beefy bolts?


I love your technical posts  Adhesion vs deceleration....?

It wouldn't be 3kgs at 20g's it would be 60KGS to the head at worst.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Vernon,

Do yourself a favour, don't argue with Thistle. He understands pretty much every subject better than many "experts" do.

Better men than you (including me) have tried and failed!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Vernon,
> 
> Do yourself a favour, don't argue with Thistle. He understands pretty much every subject better than many "experts" do.
> 
> Better men than you (including me) have tried and failed!


I think you will find I was, and the correction stands


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

you were what?

and which correction?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I see potential ambiguity in my post for stating "gross weight about 3kg" when I may have more accurately said "gross mass about 3kg" and a 3kg extinguisher still has a mass of 3kg when it is accelerated or decelerated at 20g. I could have included the word "mass" to be clear I wasn't talking about force. In terms of adhesion vs shear, it depends on the direction of the crash, but more likely it will be multiple impacts and directions that are neither completely working against the adhesion or shear resistance.

It could still ruin your day if it hit you which I think we agree on? If not we will start on how you denote your units


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Whilst we're here, are you suggesting that the maximum damage done to the head from a 3kg extinguisher in a 20g crash is the equivalent to a reasonably slinky 60kg woman (or well dieted man) standing statically on a man's helmeted head?  It isn't, the 3kg mass becomes a projectile that has been accelerated to a velocity proportional to the integral of force with respect to time. There is then a potential impact with the head (+- helmet) where it gives up most of its considerable kinetic energy through deceleration but the penetrating injury depends on the surface area of the presenting part of the projectile. That is why we see considerable skull fractures from accident victims from relatively trivial objects on the rear parcel shelf. Not a Scooby Doo toy, but try a wooden tissue box on the rear shelf like some of our older friends, or an umbrella with a pointy end. Or a fire extinguisher with pointy bits could end up with bits of brain on it, or bowel or aorta if it penetrates your relatively soft underbelly. The idea that it can only do 60kg worth of damage in a 20g impact is falsely reassuring.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks for that john. it is what I was suggesting but knowing vernon, I'm sure he'll argue.

When considering such things it's much better to consider energy rather than forces.

The KE that must be dispersed is proportional to the square of the velocity and the hardness and presenting surface then becomes crucial.

They say a dog hits the back of your seat with the force of a charging elephant but the dog is still going to crumple and and hence absorb some of the energy as it deforms. A fire extinguisher will not.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I love a good discussion and am delighted to be corrected, awaiting Vernon's thoughts with interest as my physics is rusty, although my applied physics to penetrating injuries is part of the job and I did my pre hospital trauma and life support training under my former colleague who runs the medical centre at Knockhill. Some people will just look at the extinguisher tie down setup and dislike it or fail it (no disrespect to Barry P) and others will think it looks OK from giving it a tug, but it is relatively trivial appearing things like this that can cause injuries in an otherwise well considered situation.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Too much for me. Sorry i got in involved and thanks for the correction. Too much mythbusters.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Could someone clarify a rule please. I have fitted carbon doors and boot. Does this now make me ineligible to race?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I didn't think there were many rules, as long as you have a road legal tyres, fire extinguisher, helmet and meet the noise test.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

So we dont use the MLR rules for all classes?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> So we dont use the MLR rules for all classes?


Well, I'm sure Barry will confirm but origionally it was a very loose set of restrictions due to the anticipated uptake.
Kind of anyone welcome, we need the numbers.

Probably because it was a stand alone day.
Now the uptake has been so small we have been moved to the MLR day, but I'm not aware of any classes etc...

It's just all of us in it together for the first year IIRC to see how it goes.

Difficult to make any classes up when you don't know how a 550bhp Skyline will perform against a stock GT-R or super fandango Vernon Special.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok well happy to turn up and compete and be discounted. Its more about the social and testing the car and my ability. 

Are you coming now Richard?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes I'm booked in for all three rounds. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Great. Hopefully we can get some lunch time.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Found this on a quick search but going to look further.

Gotboost Fire Extinguisher Mount for R35 GT-R - gotboostperformance.com

It seems this may have been previously dismissed due to the canister being too small. Not sure.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Do you have a cage Vernon, or are you happy with the side impact protection/penetration resistance of the carbon doors?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

No cage and no not really but im willing to take the risk as ill be solo on track.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Just fyi there is no vpower close to the circuit so bring your own.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> Just fyi there is no vpower close to the circuit so bring your own.


True, it's about 15 minutes or so to the West.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

I will have 120 litres or so with me and don't think I will use it all. Combe is a fast track and the GTR uses a lot of fuel here.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree, being a Sprint you'll do maybe 15 or so laps.
Far less demanding on the car than a track day.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> So we dont use the MLR rules for all classes?


Ignore the classes on MLR, this is for GTR owners to have a bit of fun. When it grows we will discuss classes and hopefully have a lot more cars competing later in the year. There may even be a GTR with a large cabin competing if any of the Evos or Scoobies drops out, it's currently on the reserve list. :smokin:


----------



## webby (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm on the reserve list, number 4 in line apparently??

I'll be going along to spectate seeing as it's only 30mins up the road


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Quick reminder if anybody wants to come along and spectate, Sat. 29th March, Castle Combe circuit, free entry for spectators. :thumbsup:


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Can't get a response from the treasurer regarding a refund so if it's possible can I sell my spot to someone that can make it?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Shame, I was hoping to see the beast in action Matt.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm gutted I can't make it ... the Friday was ideal for me but I'm away all weekend


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

MattGTR750 said:


> Can't get a response from the treasurer regarding a refund so if it's possible can I sell my spot to someone that can make it?


I'll send him another reminder :thumbsup:


----------



## webby (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm happy to take your spot Matt 

I'll be their regardless.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

webby said:


> I'm happy to take your spot Matt
> 
> I'll be their regardless.


Matt hasn't got a slot because I asked Mechell to cancel it when he first told us he couldn't make it. There are several still waiting for a place if anything becomes available but because we had to run on the same day as the Evos we only had a limited number of places. Hopefully for the next one we can have the full day with all GTRs, Skylines and Supercars filling available places.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry Webby, didn't realise I wouldn't have a slot as haven't been notified about a refund so therefore thought my place was still available.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Matt, I have contacted the treasurer again to get in touch with you fella :thumbsup:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

For the guys that are competing at the Sprint the running order is now up on MLR.
Link: Running order for Rd1 Pace Ward / MLRSS - Castle Combe!! - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum

Can you write down your running order number as that also indicates your parking space in the paddock.

Mechell will be emailing you with final instructions but a quick reminder that you will need to bring driving licence,MOT, helmet and clothes that cover arms and legs, do not turn up in shorts and T shirt!, (I would strongly recommend you buy some nomex overalls to wear.)

I've just spoken to Litchfields and some nice shiny trophies will be arriving in Tewkesbury early next week.

If anybody is heading down on the Fri I'm staying at a B&B in Alderton and we will be eating at the Neeld Arms, Grittleton if anybody would like to join us for a steak and a pint.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm surprised there is only 6 of us.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

May be 5. One of my turbos is ill. Ill keep you updated but Iain is doing everything he can to make it happen.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

CT17 said:


> I'm surprised there is only 6 of us.


A few more wanted to do it but spaces were limited due to having to run on the Sat. SVM were keen to bring a couple of cars, hopefully if enough enter the second round at Blyton we can have our own day without the Evos and Scoobies.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> May be 5. One of my turbos is ill. Ill keep you updated but Iain is doing everything he can to make it happen.


Bring the Atom if the GT-R is not finished in time.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Would love to but id have to use tyre warmers on a sprint. All mechanical grip. If you are ok with that then great. Else id be the slowest out there. Chalk and cheese all for fifty degrees!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Cold tyres

http://youtu.be/Oco54vug_s0


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> May be 5. One of my turbos is ill. Ill keep you updated but Iain is doing everything he can to make it happen.


Fingers crossed you get the turbo sorted for this weekend fella...


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Wont be for this weekend. Hopefully for sprint. Atom will be at silverstone this weekend


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> Cold tyres
> 
> How not to Drive a cold Atom Cup car around Clark Curve - Brands Hatch - YouTube


That's not just cold tyres, you turned in way too early from the middle of the track!


----------



## Darin (Mar 13, 2002)

Here we go . . . 

*The Course*: 

One of the fastest courses in the MLRSS - the run starts in the pitlane before taking in almost a full lap of the 1.85mile circuit and finishing before Camp Corner









*The Cars*: 

45 Evos across four MLR classes
25 Imprezas across three 22B classes
7 GTRs 
Runners List; Drivers, Cars and Classes

*Regs and Additional Info*:

Noise limit is 105 dBA static
Passengers can register on the day (front seat only) for a nominal charge of £10
All bookings will receive a PDF info pack via email the week before the event
Please call Pace Ward on 01782 286311 if you have any insurance queries or to arrange insurance for the day

*Castle Combe Sprint Timetable*:

08:00 - Registration / Noise test opens (All cars that aren't noise checked before the Drivers Briefing will be checked in the line to the Start)
08:45 - Driver Briefing
09:00 - Sighting lap
09:15 - Practice runs start
09:00 to 12:00 - Class Check
12:00 - Lunch
12:30 - First Timed Runs start
17:00 - Event closes and trophies awarded


*Trophies and Points Table*:

Trophies for the top 3 drivers from the GTR class on the day will be presented after the final run
The points tables and leaderboard will be updated asap after the event. 


*Tyre Support*:

Steve Harkness Tyres will be supporting this round. Contact Steve on 07734 798142 if you need tyres bringing to this round or have any tyre related queries. 


*Additional Info*:

Fuel: There is no fuel available on the venue, so it's a good idea to bring fuel with you. The nearest SUL is on the A420 approx 2 miles from the circuit (not Shell or BP). 
The Tavern Restaurant will be open throughout the day for breakfast, dinner and snacks
Spectators are welcome and there is no charge for entry to the circuit. Note: no dogs or animals are allowed in the venue at anytime.

See you all soon!!! :smokin:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

barry P. said:


> That's not just cold tyres, you turned in way too early from the middle of the track!



Yes way off line from the overtake on previous corner. You just don't get the luxury of an atom when its cold. But then again i was out to explore its cold limits. Think i found them!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Gutted I'm missing this


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

One week to go, :clap: Hopefully everybody is ready, extinguishers fitted, helmets sorted and cars prepared. See you there next Saturday.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ah, need to sort my fire extinguisher.
What was the recommended/acceptable one again?

EDIT:

OK, found this a few pages back and have ordered a 1kg Dry Power.



barry P. said:


> I've just spoken to Darin to clarify this as the MLR regs say 1.75kg and when I searched I couldn't find a 1.75kg extinguisher! The usual car size is 1 kg dry powder or 1.75lt aqueous foam. He is now quite happy with either of these, the cheapest is the 1kg powder which can be bought for about £20 on ebay. It should be mounted within reach of the driver.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

barry P. said:


> I've just spoken to Darin to clarify this as the MLR regs say 1.75kg and when I searched I couldn't find a 1.75kg extinguisher! The usual car size is 1 kg dry powder or 1.75lt aqueous foam. He is now quite happy with either of these, the cheapest is the 1kg powder which can be bought for about £20 on ebay. It should be mounted within reach of the driver.
> The method for mounting I used when I took part in the MLR 30-130 was to make a plate up which was secured with heavy duty velcrose in place of the cover in the passenger footwell.


Are you 100% sure on this Barry?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Are you 100% sure on this Barry?


Yes! I spoke to Darin the other week. The MLR are not checking the GTROC cars. I spoke at length re extinguishers and 1kg ABC powder is ok for the cars or an alternative is 1.75 litre foam.


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Looks like its going to be a fun day with 78 entries :thumbsup:

See you there


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

monkeynuts1 said:


> Looks like its going to be a fun day with 78 entries :thumbsup:
> 
> See you there


It'll be interesting to see how many runs we each get, considering the numbers.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

CT17 said:


> It'll be interesting to see how many runs we each get, considering the numbers.


So long as nobody drops their guts on the track or ends up in the field then it's pretty slick normally. The MLR runs it very well :thumbsup:


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

CT17 said:


> It'll be interesting to see how many runs we each get, considering the numbers.


I recon it could be 4 practice then as many runs as possible depending on breakages/stoppages


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Remember the noise levels at Combe next weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks like rain guys........


----------



## Darin (Mar 13, 2002)

Guys,

The information packs have just been emailed out to the drivers booked into the Castle Combe sprint, so please let me know if you haven't received it - best to drop me a mail at [email protected] or just call me on 07971 424472 to confirm your email address and I'll resend it.

See you on Saturday


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

How many officially signed on now?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> How many officially signed on now?


Have you checked the running order Vernon?
It shows 78 I think.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Have you checked the running order Vernon?
> It shows 78 I think.


I just asked Darin about paddock assignment, where is the running order?????? Not on the email


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> I just asked Darin about paddock assignment, where is the running order?????? Not on the email


The link was posted by Darin on the last page.

It's here:
Running order for Rd1 Pace Ward / MLRSS - Castle Combe!! - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

CT17 said:


> The link was posted by Darin on the last page.
> 
> It's here:
> Running order for Rd1 Pace Ward / MLRSS - Castle Combe!! - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum


Thanks missed that. Here it is for folks here:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

So nice to see all my old pals from 22b.com still keeping the flag flying. I had a feeling the scoobynet might end up too commercialised to remain community spirited.

some great drivers in that mix along with some phenomenal cars.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> some great drivers in that mix along with some phenomenal cars.


And an amateur in a 22 year old one.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

CT17 said:


> And an amateur in a 22 year old one.


"YET I" somehow think you are faster than you let on...........


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

CT17 said:


> And an amateur in a 22 year old one.


Make that two amateurs and mines 23 years old 

My 964 is bust so I'll be there in the R32.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

AlexJ said:


> Make that two amateurs and mines 23 years old
> I'll be there in the R32.


Brilliant!


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Looks like my car isn't going to be ready unfortunately so I'll be there in my daily driver


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Gutted I couldn't get on this


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

JCR_GTR said:


> Gutted I couldn't get on this


Noise?


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Noise?



Date change, was free on the Friday but testing on at the weekend


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

JCR_GTR said:


> Date change, was free on the Friday but testing on at the weekend


Typical. What are you testing and where? We briefly met on Sunday I believe.


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Typical. What are you testing and where? We briefly met on Sunday I believe.



MIRA and something secret haha.. Looking like I'll be free for Round 2 so really hoping to get along to that one and have a play!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

JCR_GTR said:


> MIRA and something secret haha.. Looking like I'll be free for Round 2 so really hoping to get along to that one and have a play!



MIRA is great isn't it. I want to get back there this year for some "Changeable conditions" testing in the Atom.

Look forward to seeing you at round 2, shame you aren't coming to my "home" advantage track


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> MIRA is great isn't it. I want to get back there this year for some "Changeable conditions" testing in the Atom.
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing you at round 2, shame you aren't coming to my "home" advantage track



I'm testing the Atom on behalf of one of the guys at the Silverstone pre test so can catch up then.. And I'll give you a wave on track


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

JCR_GTR said:


> I'm testing the Atom on behalf of one of the guys at the Silverstone pre test so can catch up then.. And I'll give you a wave on track


On the Friday before Quali?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Looks like my car isn't going to be ready unfortunately so I'll be there in my daily driver


What's it waiting for?


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> On the Friday before Quali?



Yup


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

JCR_GTR said:


> Yup


Excellent, Who are you testing for?

£50 on fastest lap from Onboard Timing?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> What's it waiting for?


Syvecs Adam.


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Excellent, Who are you testing for?
> 
> 
> 
> £50 on fastest lap from Onboard Timing?



Paul Donkin, he can't make the test

Make it £500 and you have a deal


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

JCR_GTR said:


> Paul Donkin, he can't make the test
> 
> Make it £500 and you have a deal


Paul is quick, so as he cant make it I assume you are just setting it up for Q&R at Silverstone?

I'll do £200 and Mark (Series organiser) adjudicates 

It's getting very serious this year, everyone is hiring people to get the last 10th out.


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Paul is quick, so as he cant make it I assume you are just setting it up for Q&R at Silverstone?
> 
> I'll do £200 and Mark (Series organiser) adjudicates
> 
> It's getting very serious this year, everyone is hiring people to get the last 10th out.



Haha ok.. Yeah that's about it just so that he can jump in after the winter break and know everything is about right.

I've been helping Paul for a little while, he's doing great


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah Mark was saying. 

I look at it like this, i have a 1% chance if beating your time and I doubt you would want that to happen as I haven't even sat my ards yet. So im paying £200 to ensure a pro driver drives as fast as he can and i can learn from that on the day. 

Shall we keep times until the end of the day then?

Really looking forward to Saturday, just hoping not to be last. Looks like ant or richard for first


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> Really looking forward to Saturday, just hoping not to be last. Looks like ant or richard for first


Hope you are not talking about me. :chuckle:
Only done one track day in the R32 and that was my first ever day on 888s, which I wasn't using the grip of as I'm not used to them.
Plus I've got a stick shift and I'm trying to be gentle so I don't break it... 

Out of the GT-Rs, my money is on Ant or Vernon. :smokin:

Us modified old timers have to drive the wheels off our cars to post regular R35 times... we are just having more fun.


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

don't count out goldie:chuckle:

720hp and knows how to use it:flame::flame::flame:

good luck guys,i would have stayed in myself if not moved to Saturday,but I will be at goodwood all weekend.

paul


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

purleskyline said:


> don't count out goldie:chuckle:
> 720hp and knows how to use it:flame::flame::flame:


When did that happen?


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

around 3 weeks ago,and 5 of us were out playing:chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

purleskyline said:


> around 3 weeks ago,and 5 of us were out playing:chuckle:


Should be an interesting day then. :bowdown1:


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Yeah Mark was saying.
> 
> I look at it like this, i have a 1% chance if beating your time and I doubt you would want that to happen as I haven't even sat my ards yet. So im paying £200 to ensure a pro driver drives as fast as he can and i can learn from that on the day.
> 
> ...



I'll be driving as fast as possible anyways and I wouldn't dream of taking anything from you regardless haha.. All fun though! 

Look forward to a catch up on the Friday, I'll bring the GTR, you can take it out for a drive and let me know what you think! 

JC


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Sounds like a plan. Ditto.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

To all attending on Sat. I have a 6x3 gazebo with tea coffee chocolate and snacks, full toolkits, compressor, gauge etc.

All welcome. Bring your own chair


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Vernonjones said:


> To all attending on Sat. I have a 6x3 gazebo with tea coffee chocolate and snacks, full toolkits, compressor, gauge etc.
> 
> All welcome. Bring your own chair


Now there is hospitality for you :smokin:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Vernonjones said:


> To all attending on Sat. I have a 6x3 gazebo with tea coffee chocolate and snacks, full toolkits, compressor, gauge etc.
> 
> All welcome. Bring your own chair


Very kind of you Vernon :smokin: Will I be allowed to come and get a coffee even thought I'm not in the GTR


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Of course. All welcome but bring a cup!


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Vernonjones said:


> Of course. All welcome but bring a cup!


Excellent, I'll look for the Gazebo :bowdown1: Are we still looking at rain?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Nope 15oc sun all day. Tis niiiiiiiice


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Does anyone know the post code for the event? Id like to come and spectate, if it's not to far form me.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> Does anyone know the post code for the event? Id like to come and spectate, if it's not to far form me.


Pretty sure it's SN14 7EY mate


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Vernonjones said:


> To all attending on Sat. I have a 6x3 gazebo with tea coffee chocolate and snacks, full toolkits, compressor, gauge etc.
> 
> All welcome. Bring your own chair


I assume we are talking metres not feet? 6x3 could be a single bed sheet!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> I assume we are talking metres not feet? 6x3 could be a single bed sheet!


Cozy. :nervous:


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vernonjones said:


> To all attending on Sat. I have a 6x3 gazebo with tea coffee chocolate and snacks, full toolkits, compressor, gauge etc.
> 
> All welcome. Bring your own chair


This is what we need at Sprints a touch of home comforts :bowdown1:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

monkeynuts1 said:


> This is what we need at Sprints a touch of home comforts :bowdown1:


Makes all the difference.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Pretty sure it's SN14 7EY mate


Thanks mate! I'm going to give this one a miss as its 4 hours away


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> I assume we are talking metres not feet? 6x3 could be a single bed sheet!


Think im going to need the bed. im last of the line.ZZZZZzzzzzzz


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

You get loads of runs. Usually one goes every 20 seconds or so


----------



## Darin (Mar 13, 2002)

Guys,

Just to confirm - I've made a change to your run numbers (and therefore parking numbers) as listed on the MLR. You're still in the same position and grouped together, but because we've had a couple of 'amendments' I've given you new numbers so they don't keep changing!

100 - ALEXCJ4
101 - ANTS101
102 - EVOTUNE
103 - GTAAAAAARRRRRR!
104 - VERNONJONES
105 - CT17
106 - GOLDGTR35

See you Saturday


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update Darin.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Update. I may be in the GTR now after lots of hard work from Jurgen and Ryan. If all goes well the car should be coming down from Cramlington tomorrow afternoon and we'll be meeting and swapping cars somewhere on the M1 :chuckle:

Fingers crossed


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Huge thanks to Iain for getting my car ready. It feels amazing. Look forward to seeing you all


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Ross is hopefully heading down with the GTROC flags and gazebo to set up camp tomorrow. All of the GTR competitors will be parked in the same area with a parking space for Litchfields and their support vehicle also. Weather looks like it will be fine and sunny, look forward to seeing everybody tomorrow :wavey:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Lookie what i got......


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Have a great day all


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Got the car :thumbsup: After many hours spent preparing, mapping and delivering the car I'm ready :clap: Many thanks to Jurgen and Ryan for their outstanding efforts to get me ready for tomorrow and Aarin for getting the car to me. I've driven 500 miles today for business and pleasure so I hope it's all worth it tomorrow. 

Dry day required :nervous:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice c u tomorrow


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Staying over and realised I've forgotten the blasted fire extinguisher. 

Can anyone assist or I'll have to buy one at Merlin Motorsport... If they have one.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

CT17 said:


> Staying over and realised I've forgotten the blasted fire extinguisher.
> 
> Can anyone assist or I'll have to buy one at Merlin Motorsport... If they have one.


They'll be plenty of people there willing to help out. I wouldn't worry to much. 

Gutted I'm missing this one. Will be at the next.

What you running R32 or R35??


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Have a great times lads, gutted I'm missing this. I've just found out I'm flying home tonight. :-(


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Entries are open for the second round of the GTROC/Litchfield Sprint series. date is Sun 1st June at Blyton circuit, Lincs. You can either buy the entry from the GTROC shop in the trackday section or phone Mechell on 08451252623
Several people missed out on the first one because we were limited in numbers due to having to run with the Evos, hopefully if enough entries are received we will get our own day. :thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think I'm already booked in for every one of these.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Ja5on said:


> Have a great times lads, gutted I'm missing this. I've just found out I'm flying home tonight. :-(


Are you doing Blyton Jason?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Can all the guys entering this round get your entries in asap so we can confirm the circuit booking for the Sun.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Im up for this Barry. Paid deposit through MLR


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Me too. Will sort out later tonight.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Can we get an entry list going?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

barry P. said:


> Can all the guys entering this round get your entries in asap so we can confirm the circuit booking for the Sun.


I think I'm already booked on Barry?
Seem to recall booking all the rounds at the same time earlier in the year. GTROC Org shop.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

CT17 said:


> I think I'm already booked on Barry?
> Seem to recall booking all the rounds at the same time earlier in the year. GTROC Org shop.


Richard, drop SpeedMerchant a PM, he should be able to check the GTROC shop transactions.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Apologies for putting this here but as GTR racers I wondered if any of you might be interested in the GTROC Prodrive factory tour this Sunday 13th April. Aston Works Race cars, WRC and Prodrive Heritage museum..

Let Barry or myself know - details in Meetings and Events.

Thanks

Malc


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I just sent Iain Litchfield loads of pictures from Combe because they are doing a media shot to drum up interest on Face Book and other places 

So fingers crossed guys huge turn out :thumbsup:

Steve


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes hopefully we will get a fair few this time. It was so much fun 2 weeks ago.


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm free for the next event, would like to come along as I couldn't make Coombe!!

I'll get booked up


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

JCR_GTR said:


> I'm free for the next event, would like to come along as I couldn't make Coombe!!
> 
> I'll get booked up


Look forward to seeing you there Jonny :thumbsup:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

JCR_GTR said:


> I'm free for the next event, would like to come along as I couldn't make Coombe!!
> 
> I'll get booked up


Excellent news, let's hope Iain can persuade Huffy to come and have a go also :thumbsup:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Can everybody get entries in so Darin can make a decision as to whether he can book the Sun. As an added bonus come and meet Flynn and find out if the real person is just like his forum personality. Flynn is out in his new MY14 car.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

barry P. said:


> Can everybody get entries in so Darin can make a decision as to whether he can book the Sun. As an added bonus come and meet Flynn and find out if the real person is just like his forum personality. Flynn is out in his new MY14 car.


Ill bring my gum shield


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Ill bring my gum shield



And don't forget your flak jacket as well.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

barry P. said:


> Can everybody get entries in so Darin can make a decision as to whether he can book the Sun. As an added bonus come and meet Flynn and find out if the real person is just like his forum personality. Flynn is out in his new MY14 car.


you get my pm barry


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Ja5on said:


> you get my pm barry


Yes :bawling:


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Your telling me mate.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

barry P. said:


> And don't forget your flak jacket as well.


What sort of numbers have we got for Blyton?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> What sort of numbers have we got for Blyton?


Probably falling by the minute now that people know you're coming mate  This is typical of many people who express an interest and never follow through. Looks like we're going to be racing on Saturday pal :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Probably falling by the minute now that people know you're coming mate  This is typical of many people who express an interest and never follow through. Looks like we're going to be racing on Saturday pal :thumbsup:


Suits me either way. I hope I dont make friends with cones again :bawling:


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Believe me guys I would be there but sadly work isnt going to play. And having to go away with work will mean I wont have time to get the current issue with the car sorted.

Im sure you can all appreciate and decision to do or not do an event has a good bit of thought behind it sonce its a fair drive down from aberdeen


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> Suits me either way. I hope I dont make friends with cones again :bawling:


Still makes me wince when I saw the damage caused by a simple cone :lamer: Did you find some R888s mate?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Ja5on said:


> Believe me guys I would be there but sadly work isnt going to play. And having to go away with work will mean I wont have time to get the current issue with the car sorted.


What's the problem with the car mate?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

will pm you


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> What sort of numbers have we got for Blyton?


I'll check with Speedy to see how many have paid. Jonny did say he was doing this one and SVM had an entry in for Castle Combe but it was oversubscribed. Darin has been told by Iain that Litchfields are mailing all their customers to spread the word, hopefully this will boost the numbers. If it gets swapped to the Evo day on the Sat. Jamie can't do it as he has a Dyno day at his workshop and I'll have to give it a miss also as I'm instructing at Rockingham on the Saturday.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Well either is good for me, as its not too far from sunny Sheffield.

Let me know as soon as you know, as I may do the Saturday as well anyway


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Any news on whats happening. We running with the MLR or on our own?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> Any news on whats happening. We running with the MLR or on our own?


+1 I need to make arrangements dependent upon which day it is.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Any news on whats happening. We running with the MLR or on our own?


Ok good news for everybody  We will be running on the Sun no matter how many numbers we get entered, I've just spoken to Darin and he hopes that a few more will sign up as you will get a decent number of runs and there maybe a little treat for you at the end of the day :thumbsup:
Can all those who expressed an interest in taking part in this series please enter, we have put a lot of effort into getting this going, Iain Litchfield will be supporting the round again and it would be nice to have a decent turnout. ( Anybody worried about noise limits should be ok up here, interpret that statement how you wish!)


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Barry thats great news. Will signup for next round this eve.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Gutted I won't be there :-(


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

barry P. said:


> Ok good news for everybody  We will be running on the Sun no matter how many numbers we get entered, I've just spoken to Darin and he hopes that a few more will sign up as you will get a decent number of runs and there maybe a little treat for you at the end of the day :thumbsup:
> Can all those who expressed an interest in taking part in this series please enter, we have put a lot of effort into getting this going, Iain Litchfield will be supporting the round again and it would be nice to have a decent turnout. ( Anybody worried about noise limits should be ok up here, interpret that statement how you wish!)



Quality I will be there taking the pictures so we should have some fun


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Excellent, have signed up and paid


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Im doing both days. Any idea of the numbers on the Sunday?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> Barry thats great news. Will signup for next round this eve.


Can everybody sort the entries please, we are hoping for an excellent days sprinting on a brilliant circuit. Reminder to everybody that the cars should have a current MOT, be fitted with a suitable fire extinguisher, be fitted with road tyres at a legal depth, and a helmet worn. It is also recommended a fire proof race suit is worn.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

All paid - Order - 12869


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Vernonjones said:


> All paid - Order - 12869


Hey vernonjones yhpm


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Last few days to get your entries in, spectators also welcome to attend. Looks like JCR has bottled out as we've not had his entry yet, probably he heard how quick Flynn was in his standard car and didn't want to be beaten! :flame:


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

I will be there only to spectate.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Probly doesn't want to mix with us Novice's - I was trying to get Jake Hill to come up and do a dual drive in mine, but he is busy. Might let ANT drive mine for a couple of goes.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Im doing both days. Any idea of the numbers on the Sunday?


Entries so far:

CT17
GTAAAARRRR
Flynn
Ants101
[email protected]
Tin
The Zedhead +1
AlexJ
VernonJones
RRSS
Plus a few Evos staying on for a second day.


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Away for this one unfortunately.. I'm determined to make it to one this year!! Have fun


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Nooooo- I was so looking forward to seeing how close I was going to be! You had better be at the next one!!!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Barry I have one more driver in my car. Is that ok to pay on the day?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> Barry I have one more driver in my car. Is that ok to pay on the day?


Can you phone Mechell on 08451252623 and check with her, I don't deal with the payments etc. (I'm just the monkey not the organ grinder!)


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

barry P. said:


> Can you phone Mechell on 08451252623 and check with her, I don't deal with the payments etc. (I'm just the monkey not the organ grinder!)


Typical hes whimped out now.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Any big SVM cars coming?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> Any big SVM cars coming?


Not put an entry in, I did PM Kev to remind him as he wanted to do the first round but there were no places left for Combe on the Sat. I was hoping he would bring the Qashqai along to this one.
Perhaps Iain can persuade Huffy to do Blyton if he's not doing anything this weekend.


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Nooooo- I was so looking forward to seeing how close I was going to be! You had better be at the next one!!!



I know!! Is it Snett next? Which track and configuration.. It would be nice to run the full circuit without temporary chicanes


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

JCR_GTR said:


> I know!! Is it Snett next? Which track and configuration.. It would be nice to run the full circuit without temporary chicanes


I think its the 100 ? if that makes any sense but its deffo not the full track 

Steve


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

JCR_GTR said:


> I know!! Is it Snett next? Which track and configuration.. It would be nice to run the full circuit without temporary chicanes


I've seen you at Snett - I better get Jake on the case with me.......:bowdown1:


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> I've seen you at Snett - I better get Jake on the case with me.......:bowdown1:



Haha.. I really want to come and do one! Fingers crossed nothing comes up for this one!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

JCR_GTR said:


> Haha.. I really want to come and do one! Fingers crossed nothing comes up for this one!


We should do the last 2 runs in swapped cars too.


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> We should do the last 2 runs in swapped cars too.



Welcome to have a go of mine no problem


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just realised it's Blyton this weekend... which I seem to have forgotten about.

GT-R sold, R32 having a power steering fuild leak sorted and Yeti in next week for geometry set up after suspension changes.

So I'm going to have to miss this one out and see you all at Snetterton for round three.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Come give the atom a go


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> Come give the atom a go


Appreciate the offer, I really do. 

But juggling a long drive each way (3.5 hours), time with young family members/track days meant this is the most awkward date on the calendar.
Which I'd forgotten about.

So with the car issues I'm happy to lose the money and give it a miss on this occasion.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Appreciate the offer, I really do.
> 
> But juggling a long drive each way (3.5 hours), time with young family members/track days meant this is the most awkward date on the calendar.
> Which I'd forgotten about.
> ...


Or donate your place to the Atom and I'll race it on your behalf


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> Or donate your place to the Atom and I'll race it on your behalf


Feel free. :chuckle:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Feel free. :chuckle:


Thanks!

I'm really not sure how it will do against the GTR's on such a bumpy track and without preheating the tyres as the Atom is all about mechanical grip.

I could pray for rain I suppose and that way it makes it a lot closer and not so much about raw power.

I suspect it would end up about 2 seconds off the pace in the dry and on it or +0.5 in the wet if I had to guess.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Why not let George Russell, one our F4 drivers, have a go in the Atom. He won 13 kart championships in five years and has just started circuit racing in cars, has won 3 out of 6 races and currently leads the championship.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

No probs


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I'll give him a call and see if he's doing anything on Sun.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

George is out at Spa this weekend but I've left a message to see if Danny Watts is interested as he lives in Lincs. Danny is an ex F.Renault champion, F3 winner, A1 GP driver for team GB, and Le Mans class winner so should be pretty quick!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Quick update from Danny, he's really keen to drive the Atom and has also said can he have a go in your GTR(Vernon). He's under contract with Strakka(his sports car team), so he's going to ring them tomorrrow to check its ok to drive and let me know when he's got clearance.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

All ok but any damage is paid for.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Really looking forward to racing against some pros.


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

When is the round 3 sprint event at Snetterton?


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Wosisnim said:


> When is the round 3 sprint event at Snetterton?


5th of October I think


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

barry P. said:


> Quick update from Danny, he's really keen to drive the Atom and has also said can he have a go in your GTR(Vernon). He's under contract with Strakka(his sports car team), so he's going to ring them tomorrrow to check its ok to drive and let me know when he's got clearance.


This could be fun :runaway: nice one Barry


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Tell Danny he's lucky I can't make it


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Danny can't make it either unfortunately, we'll have to get Jonny, Rob and Danny all out at Snetterton in the GTRs, should make an interesting day.


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

barry P. said:


> Danny can't make it either unfortunately, we'll have to get Jonny, Rob and Danny all out at Snetterton in the GTRs, should make an interesting day.


Would be a lot of fun!

Do we know what the track config will be?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Ive missed both days due to illness. Gutted, so been catching up on the live timing.

Link below if interested

Mitsubishi Lancer Register


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

It was a great day and some great cars


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Photographs from the GTROC/Litchfield Sprint Series Round 2 Blyton Park are now up in the Post Event Chat section of the forum.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

The final round of the GTROC/Litchfield Sprint is on Sun. Oct. 5th, can everybody get their entries in this week please.You can enter through the GTROC club shop or by phoning Mechell on 08451252623. Cost of entry is £130


----------



## richgr33 (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks awesome


----------



## Darin (Mar 13, 2002)

Guys,

Just to confirm the Litchfield GTROC Snetterton Sprint is taking place on Sunday 5th October 


*A Sprint*

You & your car, on track alone for 1 lap against the clock, yourself and the other competitors! Up to 8 Practice & 8 Competitive runs during the day to a maximum total of 16 runs


*The Course*: 
.









The sprint will run on Snetterton's most recent addition - the fast and twisty 100 Circuit. It's also relatively short so laps need to be as clean & focused as possible or you'll lose time!!


Key:
*____* = The course
*____* = Return to paddock
Green Square: Start
Chequer: Finish


*2013 Snetterton Sprint Video with MLR & 22B*: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gfe5VRPEUZQ 


*Regs*:

All cars need to be fitted with a 1.5kg fire extinguisher within reach of the driver, and be running tyres listed in the MSA 1A or B tyre list
Occupants need to wear a helmet and have their arms and legs covered
Noise limit is 105 dBA static
Passengers can register on the day (front seat only) for a nominal charge of £10
All bookings will receive a PDF info pack via email the week before the event

*GTROC Sprint Timetable*:

08:00 - Registration
08:45 - Driver Briefing
09:15 - Sighting lap
09:30 - Practice runs
12:00 - Lunch
12:30 - Competitive runs
16:30 - Event closes and trophies awarded


*Trophies*:

Trophies will be presented to the top 3 drivers on the day



*Bookings*:

On a first come first served basis

Please visit the GTROC Shop or call us on 08451 25 26 23. 
Places cost £129 for the day
Please see MLR's Cancellation Policy here


*Circuit Info*:

*Address*: Snetterton Circuit, Norwich, Norfolk, NR16 2JU
*Tel*: 01953 887303
*Fuel*: There is a fuel station onsite and fuel will be available several times during the day, usually 11am, 1pm and 3pm.
*Restaurant*: Tyrrell's restaurant will be open throughout the day for breakfast, dinner and snacks
*Accommodation*: click here

*Spectating*:

TBC is MSV are going to put a charge on the gate, but we've asked them to accept members showing their membership cards as in previous years. Watch this space.
No animals allowed in cars or on leads


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Shots from the last event


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Will be a really good event this one.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Get your entries in guys, places still available, you do not need to be a GTROC member to enter and anybody not in a GTR or Skyline can still enter in the "Guest" class.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Really looking forward to the Snetterton round, it should be great fun  Some of our guys will be taking their own cars and the banter has already started!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Quick reminder to get your last minute entries in for Snetterton Sun. Oct 5th, contact Mechell on 08451252623 Entry is £130, the car must have an MOT, be on road tyres, have an extinguisher fitted within easy reach of the driver, pass the noise limit of 105db static and crash helmet worn during the competition. Spectators welcome and you can sign up and pay on the day if you wish.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

What a great event the final round turned out to be, good entry of cars, excellent weather and a great circuit to run on. Many congratulations to Goldie, Sam and John for the very close competition for the podium positions.
Hopefully we will be running again next year, any ideas on how it can be improved let me know as we will be having a planning meeting soon to discuss options.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like it was the perfect track layout to balance the field.
With a well sorted GT-R and a well sorted R32 so close at the end.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Great pity you couldn't make it Richard as your car would have been right up there.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Great pity you couldn't make it Richard as your car would have been right up there.


Sam is always faster than me John, but I appreciate the sentiment. 

Would have loved to been there, but the whole family have a bug that is going round.
I'd even paid.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Well done guys. Look forward to next years calendar.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Details for this years GTROC/Litchfield Sprint series are now in the new "On track" section of the forum.


----------

